# To many reels---SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

SOLD---Going through the basement and came upon these 2 spin casting reels I bought from Tubedude a couple years ago. Don't need them, never used them. This is what I bought them from him for.
Abu Garcia Cardinal Black max 2---$15.00
Abu Garcia Cardinal Ultra cast 4---$15.00

Or $25.00 IF YOU BUY BOTH
Both come with extra spool. SOLD

P.M. Please


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:bump2:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sold.


----------

